# Skiff Build, another FRS-15



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey all, 

I am beginning my first boat build and decided to go with the Salt Boatworks FRS-15 plans. I have some basic woodworking experience and have done some fiberglass patching on skiffs in the past but am by no means in expert in either field. Building a boat has been something I wanted to do for a while and I mentioned it to a friend who was all in on helping out. I also recently moved into a new house so I am taking advantage of the empty garage for this build, before I move all of the garage toys into it. For this build I purchased sheets of Meranti, as well as a ton of cypress planks for framing,shear rail, etc. locally (located in Charleston, SC). I was able to run it through a commercial account which helped out a little bit on material costs. The rest of the basic building materials (i.e. epoxy, glass, cabosil, pour in foam, brushes, rollers) were all purchased through Boat Builder Central. So far BBC has been awesome, and even called to confirm orders and offered to correct an order for free where I ordered rollers in the wrong size.

Before we got started, we decided to make a few small changes to the plans to make it our own. The current plan is to have an access hatch in the front bulkhead for storage (no hatch on the deck) and we are building our own hatches into the rear deck. We are also building a console and setting up this skiff as a center console. So far I have only seen one FRS-15 with a center console and it was a large one - for this build I modeled a small console based off of a Salt Marsh Heron that belongs to a friend. We are also adding an extended spray rail all the way around. I intend on posting regular updates of build progress and hope to answer any questions that may help someone get started on their own boat build. I will try an post some updates on instagram (@kbartleson) as well if anyone would like to check it out, and will definitely have some good pictures and running videos once the boat gets completed. I will also go ahead and post some pictures and comments on this thread of the progress we have made thus far.


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

It took a lot longer than you would initially think to cut out all of the templates, juggle plywood around to lay out and trace templates, and cut each piece out. We both work full time as Mechanical Engineers in the Charleston Area, so majority of our time spent on the boat is afternoons/nights. 

Overall it went smooth and got much more satisfying when we started cutting and having some progress to see. We have now cut out everything but the floor and deck pieces. The scarfs for this boat are all either 6” or 5”, and to tackle this I built a jig for a router to slide on (similar to the Salt Boatworks YouTube video jig). If anyone is interested I can post details on the jig and how I made it. I was pretty satisfied with how the scarfs turned out and it is 100% worth the time to build a jig. I epoxied the first 2 sets of scarfs yesterday afternoon and will post some updated pictures once I get all the scarfs epoxied.


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

For power, I picked up a 2011 30 E-TEC in immaculate condition with low hours. Ended up being a long round trip drive to Florida to pick it up, but it was worth it. Came with binnacle, all steering components, gauges, harnesses, essentially everything but a console which was awesome. 30hp was the max rating for the plans and we figured with the weight shifted slightly forward from a tiller setup it should run pretty well. I currently have it stored elsewhere but am excited to for the day we get to hang it.







I also recently pickup up a 2017 aluminum trailer, slightly used, manufactured by Charleston Trailer. It’s tough to find decent used boat trailers right now and this one we got was the best trailer for the money we could find. I have it stored elsewhere too until we need it. I will try and get some pictures of it next time I’m over near it.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Off to a great start. I’m looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

Also modeled and 3D printed a template for the console. Was it necessary? Probably not. But I had the capability and might as well use it.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

OnTheRocksChas said:


> Also modeled and 3D printed a template for the console. Was it necessary? Probably not. But I had the capability and might as well use it.
> View attachment 154688


Man, you have a giant bed on that printer. What make/model do you have?


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

OnTheRocksChas said:


> Also modeled and 3D printed a template for the console. Was it necessary? Probably not. But I had the capability and might as well use it.
> View attachment 154688



Ditto. One print or multiple tabbed together


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

@TXJM @MAK All one print. Sorry I don't actually own the printer, just have access to it. Its a 3dp printer


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

n


OnTheRocksChas said:


> 3dp



Nice printer. Out of my price range for home use. We have looked at that printer for work. I have experimented with Cincinati's large format printer for tooling. Cool stuff. What material do you use that doesn't have the warpage on a large print like that, glass filled? 
Chip


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

TXJM said:


> n
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe it or not that's just PLA. Went down smooth the first time, no warpage


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man she looks good


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

Here’s the trailer I picked up for the build. Heck of a deal and should fit like a glove after a few adjustments. It’s a 2017 by Charleston Trailer. Also put in a pic from pre scarf epoxy. Cured our first set of scarfs and have 2 more curing now. Will post some pics of them once they cure and get cleaned up some. The working time of the epoxy is wayyyy shorter than the manufacture called for due to the high heat and humidity. However I think the first one turned out good. Anxious to start stitching this thing together!


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

Great start. Loving the trailer. Wish I was able to find something similar. Stuck with a Jon Boat galvanized trailer built here in Texas. Worked just fine!

I think it's absolutely necessary to build the hatches. Mainly to keep everything out of the sun/heat and saltwater mist destroying anything under the deck.

I also started the wide sheer spray rails trend. Whatever you wanna call it! It's just another easy step to get the rails installed and keeps the ride super dry!

Watch the weight on the stern. It does make a big difference.


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

Hoang said:


> Great start. Loving the trailer. Wish I was able to find something similar. Stuck with a Jon Boat galvanized trailer built here in Texas. Worked just fine!
> 
> I think it's absolutely necessary to build the hatches. Mainly to keep everything out of the sun/heat and saltwater mist destroying anything under the deck.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I read through your build thread well when we were going through our planning stage. Excited to go 3-dimensional with it this week


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

Got her stitched together today. Went together pretty smoothly. Planning to dry-fit and touch up the stringers tomorrow and get some deck supports ripped and installed! Ready to get some epoxy and glass on this thing!


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

Got the stringers dry-fitted and partially stitched in. Keel stringer is 100% in along with aft portion of port/starboard stringers. Will work on finishing stitching in the rest along with adding deck supports to the stringers this weekend. I am also building a lower table with bunks attached... the boat on saw-horses is getting a little tall. New table with have a smaller footprint but larger longitudinal support from the bunks and be ~10” lower. I’ve enjoyed this part of the process - it’s great seeing rapid progress in stages like this


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Lookin good bud!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Now is a good time to put a layer of cloth on the bulkheads (and any other part that is not attached) laying flat on the sawhorses.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Got to ask what's up with the zip ties


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

It’s to hold it together prior to glassing it in, its like tacking a piece of wood trim to make sure it looks good before nailing it off.


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

@permitchaser ^ what he said. You hold the seams together with zip ties. then use thickened epoxy to pull fillets between the zip ties, then cut them and fill in the gaps before flipping and glassing the hull


----------



## Hoang (Jul 27, 2018)

You'll want to apply regular epoxy through the seams first so the epoxy will soak into the end grains. Then tack weld the seam with thickened epoxy. When cured, pop off the zip ties and pull seamless fillets.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking good! Surprised I missed this when you first posted. Where in the Chas area are you building and where do you work? I'm a Mechanical Engineer too, been at SAIC for 11 years.


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

bryson said:


> Looking good! Surprised I missed this when you first posted. Where in the Chas area are you building and where do you work? I'm a Mechanical Engineer too, been at SAIC for 11 years.


Thanks, been slowly chugging along. Would love to checkout that Conchfish build. I'll shoot you a message


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

Hoang said:


> You'll want to apply regular epoxy through the seams first so the epoxy will soak into the end grains. Then tack weld the seam with thickened epoxy. When cured, pop off the zip ties and pull seamless fillets.


That’s not necessary at this step. Any unsealed end-grain will be sealed with resin prior to glassing


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

Sorry, I have been slacking on posting updates for this project. Been working on it a little bit here and there. Pulled all fillets on interior hull/stringers/bulkheads. I also went ahead and glassed all of the pockets below the floor line. Just finished up attaching interior shear support rails and 3 3/8” transom plates in the engine mounting area yesterday. Epoxy should be dried now and am about ready to flip over to glass the bottom of the hull! Also pulled out all of the rough cut deck pieces and laid them out just to see more of an end goal. Excited to get the outside done and start hammering down on the floors and cap. I also need to start construction of the console soon. Still on the search for a poling platform as well.


----------



## Desert Digger (Sep 10, 2020)

OnTheRocksChas said:


> It took a lot longer than you would initially think to cut out all of the templates, juggle plywood around to lay out and trace templates, and cut each piece out. We both work full time as Mechanical Engineers in the Charleston Area, so majority of our time spent on the boat is afternoons/nights.
> 
> Overall it went smooth and got much more satisfying when we started cutting and having some progress to see. We have now cut out everything but the floor and deck pieces. The scarfs for this boat are all either 6” or 5”, and to tackle this I built a jig for a router to slide on (similar to the Salt Boatworks YouTube video jig). If anyone is interested I can post details on the jig and how I made it. I was pretty satisfied with how the scarfs turned out and it is 100% worth the time to build a jig. I epoxied the first 2 sets of scarfs yesterday afternoon and will post some updated pictures once I get all the scarfs epoxied.
> View attachment 154684
> ...


Actually, if you could post how you made the scarfing jig, that would be dang helpful. I'm pretty close to starting my build on one of these.


----------



## ChaisinTails (Jul 16, 2019)

Looking great! Charleston is home so I hope to bring my 15 up there regularly for some flood tides! I did a similar console, based on the SaltMarsh skiff style as well, with some curves, but will just be for a grab bar.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice start man!


----------



## Hawk 26 (May 29, 2021)

Just ordered my plans for this model. I'm in St George SC, about 60 miles from you. If possible I'd like to reach out to you when I start the build.


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

Hawk 26 said:


> Just ordered my plans for this model. I'm in St George SC, about 60 miles from you. If possible I'd like to reach out to you when I start the build.


Feel free to man! I have been really bad about posting updates to this forum. I will try and do so soon, but feel free to reach out with any questions you may have


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

Some random photos I’ve taken along the way. I’ve been super busy and been working on the boat randomly off and on. Hoping to buckle down and get it finished up. Used total bilge in bilge area, hatches that won’t see sunlight, etc. Plummed under the deck with a PVC rigging tube that turned out pretty solid.


----------



## OnTheRocksChas (Sep 27, 2019)

All deck pieces have been shaped, glassed on the bottom, painted if necessary, and some additional supports have been added under the bow deck. Glassing the outlookers in ended up being easier than expected. Next work day will include attaching all of these deck pieces and begin working on the shear rail. Ready to get this cap/shear rail done and glassed so that I can flip one last time to patch some fiberglass issues on the bottom and start faring/sanding.


----------

